
Los Angeles Just Proposed the Worst Use of License Plate Reader Data - tfe
https://medium.com/@nselby/los-angeles-just-proposed-the-worst-use-of-license-plate-reader-data-in-history-702c35733b50
======
byoung2
Another reason I don't put a license plate on my car. If I ever get caught,
it's just a fix-it ticket, which I'll correct and then promptly remove the
plates again.

~~~
smtucker
That can't be true, right?

~~~
byoung2
The penalty for not having a license plate mounted on the car is $25 and proof
of correction. You can have it signed off at your local highway patrol office.
There is no additional penalty for repeat violations as far as I know.

